# Tigger



## Purrdy1 (May 30, 2019)

My old girl of 19 years has disappeared! 
We last saw her on Monday...

We have literally searched everywhere and cannot find her

Do you think she has taken herself off? 

She was looking more and more tired of late and I have been fussing over her to make sure that she was eating ok and groomed her as she wasn’t so good at that anymore

I am utterly heartbroken 

It’s the not knowing it’s breaking my heart...

If she has died I would just like to know

I’ve contacted local vets and sent email to cat protection
We have searched all her favourite places and asked neighbours but no sign

I’m gutted

Thanks for listening


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Purrdy1: So sorry to hear this; it's such a worry when they go missing. I would keep on looking and putting up posters. When my girl got to this age she clearly had dementia and went missing a couple of times, so in the end I just kept her in as it was too much of a worry. I wish you well.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Purrdy1 said:


> My old girl of 19 years has disappeared!
> We last saw her on Monday...
> 
> We have literally searched everywhere and cannot find her
> ...


Any luck yet? I'm hoping you will say she got shut in a neighbour's shed and was soon found?


----------



## faciipet (Jul 3, 2019)

hi, sorry to hear that. Everything is fine?


----------

